# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2019



## Dan (1 Jul 2019 às 08:18)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Jul 2019 às 13:16)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 27.5°c, de manhã mais fresco que nos últimos dias, agora já aperta mais o calor com céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 27.5°c
Min 16.2°c
Max 27.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 25°c a essa hora
Min horária 13°c às 6h
Max horária 25°c às 12h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jul 2019 às 13:45)

Boa tarde, 26,2°C, nevoeiro de manhã que dissipou pelas 10:00

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2019 às 15:45)

Boas ...sol tal como ontem ...ambiente na rua tal como ontem ,e com algum vento de SWW,com 30.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jul 2019 às 18:29)

Boas, 28,7°C de máxima, 25,5°C atual
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2019 às 18:51)

Boas ...hoje aumentou mais bocadinho de ...máxima prevista de 32.0ºC...acertou em cheio por aqui ,com 30.5ºC e a brisa ainda fraca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2019 às 20:45)

Boas ....brisa natural já presente ,com 24.7ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Jul 2019 às 21:11)

Boas , Covilhã 26.4°c,sem muito para contar  ,de manhã esteve fresco durante a tarde o calor a apertar., segundo as previsões será o tonico desta semana,  apesar das máximas atualmente previstas estarem muito abaixo das previsões iniciais. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 26.4°c
Min 16.2°c
Max 29.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h com 28.4°c a essa hora
Min horária 13°c às 6h
Max horária 32.3°c às 17h











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jul 2019 às 22:04)

Boa noite, capacete na Serra do Açor, 19,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2019 às 22:09)

Boas...brisa mais fraca ,com 21.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 32.1ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jul 2019 às 06:48)

Bom dia, 15,5°C com nevoeiro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2019 às 11:10)

Boas ...já com sol ...com nevoeiro ao nascer do dia ...manhã de frescura natural ,com 22.6ºC e o sol vêm bruto .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2019 às 15:42)

Boas ...sol ...máxima prevista 32.0ºC ...por enquanto hoje mais fresco a esta hora,com 28.4ºC algum vento de SSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2019 às 19:42)

Boas ...a máxima de hoje prevista ficou longe ,com 27.2ºC e vento fraco de SWW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2019 às 21:22)

Boas...já rola mais fresco natural ,com 23.0ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jul 2019 às 22:05)

Boa noite, 20,8°C com nevoeiro, máxima de hoje 29,6°C e mínima de 13,3°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2019 às 22:21)

Boas...brisa e com 21.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 29.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jul 2019 às 07:15)

Bom dia, 17,5°C com nevoeiro
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2019 às 11:43)

Boas ...já cortaram 2 graus na máxima prevista para hoje...muito bom ,o dia nasceu com nevoeiro...frescura natural pela manhã ...muito bom,já houve hoje corte da relva no jardim ,os próximos dias,se não se estragarem serão um mimo ,com 23.6ºC e nuvens altas a chegarem.


----------



## RStorm (3 Jul 2019 às 19:03)

Boa tarde

Tenho andado um pouco ausente, mas também não tem havido nada de especial a relatar.
Aqui por Pedrógão Pequeno nos últimos dois dias, as manhãs têm sido frescas e com nevoeiro e as tardes, soalheiras, quentes e com nuvens altas.

Neste momento sigo com *34,3°C* e 28% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2019 às 21:46)

Boas....por aqui a tarde ainda deu para ,hoje a brisa está muita fraca ,com 24.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 31.2ºC .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jul 2019 às 21:57)

Hoje por Viseu já achei demasiado quente para o meu gosto mas isso sou eu que sou chata.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jul 2019 às 22:32)

Boa noite, 29,9°C de máxima e 17,1°C de mínima, céu com nuvens altas e 19,1°C por agora.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (3 Jul 2019 às 22:52)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Hoje por Viseu já achei demasiado quente para o meu gosto mas isso sou eu que sou chata.




Concordo, algo abafado também!!
Ainda assim está a ser o melhor início de Verão dos últimos anos, apenas 4 dias acima dos 30ºC, e 2 deles foram ainda em Maio!!!!

Hoje a máxima foi de *28.6ºC*, e a mínima de* 14.4ºC.
16.2ºC* por agora.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jul 2019 às 22:54)

Nickname disse:


> Concordo, algo abafado também!!
> Ainda assim está a ser o melhor início de Verão dos últimos anos, apenas 4 dias acima dos 30ºC, e 2 deles foram ainda em Maio!!!!
> 
> Hoje a máxima foi de *28.6ºC*, e a mínima de* 14.4ºC.
> 16.2ºC* por agora.



Isto foi uma impressão totalmente empírica que me foi transmitida pelo meu termómetro interior!
De qualquer modo não me posso queixar porque normalmente o meu dia de anos costuma ser bem mais 'acalorado'!


----------



## Nickname (3 Jul 2019 às 23:09)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Isto foi uma impressão totalmente empírica que me foi transmitida pelo meu termómetro interior!
> De qualquer modo não me posso queixar porque normalmente o meu dia de anos costuma ser bem mais 'acalorado'!



Muitos Parabéns!!!!!

A minha mãe curiosamente também faz anos amanhã!! dentro duma hora...
,


----------



## Tonton (3 Jul 2019 às 23:09)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Isto foi uma impressão totalmente empírica que me foi transmitida pelo meu termómetro interior!
> De qualquer modo não me posso queixar porque normalmente o meu dia de anos costuma ser bem mais 'acalorado'!



Muitos Parabéns, então!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jul 2019 às 23:14)

Tonton disse:


> Muitos Parabéns, então!



Muito obrigada!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jul 2019 às 23:16)

Nickname disse:


> Muitos Parabéns!!!!!
> 
> A minha mãe curiosamente também faz anos amanhã!! dentro duma hora...
> ,



Muito obrigada! 
Deve ser boa gente! 
Eu cá preferia ter sido feita noutra altura mas, enfim, deve ter sido um inverno frio o de 78 na Alemanha...


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jul 2019 às 07:07)

Bom dia, 12,3°C com céu praticamente limpo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2019 às 10:04)

Bom dia verão...manhã cheia de frescura natural ...maravilha ,com 18.5ºC...muito bom e alguma nuvens .


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Jul 2019 às 12:54)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 25.4°c, para já fresco por aqui, com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 25.4°c
Min 18.2°c
Max 25.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 22.7°c a essa hora
Min horária 13.7°c às 6h e às 7h
Max horária 22.7°c às 12h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2019 às 13:15)

Boas ...sol doentio ...vai aparecendo por entre as nuvens ,com 23.7ºC...a temperatura até está boa .


----------



## Cesar (4 Jul 2019 às 14:15)

Hoje de manha via se a instabilidade para os lados de Espanha, por aqui só nuvens altas.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jul 2019 às 15:52)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2019 às 16:24)

Foi necessário chegar ao 4 de julho para termos direito à primeira trovoada do ano, por aqui.

Por agora a trovoada já parou, bem como a chuva, 27,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2019 às 16:33)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Raintorr (4 Jul 2019 às 16:36)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...sol doentio ...vai aparecendo por entre as nuvens ,com 23.7ºC...a temperatura até está boa .


Epa, nunca mais chove amigo.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2019 às 16:43)

Dan disse:


> Foi necessário chegar ao 4 de julho para termos direito à primeira trovoada do ano, por aqui.
> 
> Por agora a trovoada já parou, bem como a chuva, 27,5ºC.


Viver perto da fronteira dá jeito nestes dias. 




Aproveita!


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2019 às 16:52)

Este ano vai muito estranho em quase todos os fenómenos meteorológicos e a trovoada não podia ficar de fora. Por aqui, não é muito habitual passarem os primeiros 6 meses do ano sem nenhum dia de trovoada.

Em média, aqui, os meses com mais dias de trovoada são junho, julho e setembro.

Por aqui, os últimos dias de trovoada ocorreram em setembro de 2018.


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2019 às 17:48)

Condições excelentes para as aves planarem.

Um par de cegonhas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2019 às 18:43)

Boas...a tarde têm sido passada meia nublada ...a máxima prevista de 29.0ºC para a zona ficou longe ,com 25.5ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2019 às 21:43)

Boas...já jimpou ...brisa fraca ,com 22.7ºC.

Dados de 14.7ºC / 26.6ºC.


----------



## RStorm (4 Jul 2019 às 21:58)

Boa Noite

O dia começou novamente fresco, com céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro, que hoje tardou a dissipar-se, levantando-se apenas pela hora de almoço.
A tarde foi soalheira, mas não tão quente como os dias anteriores, temperaturas a rondar os 25/27°C.
Muita nebulosidade convectiva durante a tarde e ainda chegou a "ameaçar" trovoada, mas disso não passou...

Agora sigo com céu quase limpo, *20,5°C *e 54% HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jul 2019 às 07:09)

Bom dia, mais uma manhã com nevoeiro, 14,2°C, máxima de ontem nós 29,6°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2019 às 10:02)

Bom dia de verão ...manhã cheia de frescura natural ,com 20.5ºC...muito bom e algumas nuvens soltas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2019 às 15:56)

Boas ...céu limpo e alguma aragem de SWW ...hoje mais ...máxima prevista 29.0ºC  para a zona ,com 27.4ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## RStorm (5 Jul 2019 às 19:22)

Boa tarde 

Mais um dia como ontem: céu encoberto durante a manhã e tarde soalheira e pouco nublado.  
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de SW, sendo forte nos pontos mais altos da serra. 

Amanhã já regresso a casa, o que é bom acaba depressa... 

*26,8°C *e 45% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2019 às 20:06)

Boas...a tarde foi morna e ainda continua...brisa fraca ,com 26.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2019 às 10:28)

Boas ...sol e já quente ....máxima prevista para a zona 29.0ºC ,com 22.5ºC...até agora tass bem .

Dados de ontem 14.2ºC / 28.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2019 às 13:59)

Boas ...sol agora meio quente ...alguma aragem de SWW ,com 26.3ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Jul 2019 às 15:20)

Boa tarde, últimos dias com a máxima a rondar os 30°c.
Agora com 25.8°c na Covilhã com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 25.8°c
Min 16.5°c
Max 26.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 14h com 27.6°c a essa hora
Min horária 12.5°c às 7h
Max horária 27.6°c às 14h












Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2019 às 19:34)

Boas ...tarde de sol e meia quente ,hoje com brisa mais moderada ,com 26.3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2019 às 20:54)

Boas...melhor brisa natural a passar ,com 23.8ºC...muito bom para época em que estamos .


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jul 2019 às 22:06)

Boa noite, manhã de nevoeiro tal como ontem, algumas nuvens durante a tarde e mais nublado pelo pôr do sol. 20,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2019 às 10:19)

Boas ....mais um dia de sol para um dia de verão ....tudo calmo ,com 21.8ºC...até agora tass bem .

Dados de ontem 15.2ºC / 28.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2019 às 13:24)

Boas ....algumas nuvens de passagem ...máxima prevista de 29.0ºC para a zona ...vamos ver onde chega ,com 25.6ºC e alguma aragem a passar .


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jul 2019 às 14:02)

Boa tarde, manhã com nevoeiro e agora com nuvens, 23,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2019 às 16:35)

Boas...mais nuvens a fazerem sombra ...assim o gajo lá de cima não incomoda muito ,aragem a ajudar o bom ambiente na rua ,com 26.3ºC...muito bom para uma tarde de verão .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2019 às 20:24)

Boas ...céu mais limpo,boa brisa a correr ,com 23.3ºC...muito bom ,temperaturas destas a esta hora,parece ter os dias contados .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2019 às 22:07)

Boas...boa frescura natural ,com 20.3ºC...muito bom.

Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 27.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2019 às 08:05)

Boas ...alguma neblina a pairar no ar ...manhã cheia de frescura natural ,com 14.5ºC...muito bom .


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jul 2019 às 14:16)

Com o avançar da tarde as células começam a pipocar:


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2019 às 14:40)

Por aqui, os primeiros trovões e alguns pingos também.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jul 2019 às 14:44)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui, os primeiros trovões e alguns pingos também.



Tudo indica que será uma tarde animada por aí!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2019 às 14:45)

Boas ...tal como ontem...nuvens pela tarde  e ar bem arejado ...muito bom num dia de verão ,máxima prevista para a zona 28.0ºC,máximas destas,parece que estão para acabar ,com 26.5ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jul 2019 às 14:52)

Parece que já existe registo de queda de granizo em Vinhais., isto segundo o *Meteo Trás os Montes, *via facebook.


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2019 às 15:05)

Já bem mais perto a trovoada, mas precipitação ainda muito pouco.


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2019 às 15:31)

22ºC, trovoda e chuva moderada.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jul 2019 às 15:38)

Vim de Espinho até Felgueiras e estou a aguardar que ela venha para cá


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jul 2019 às 16:11)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jul 2019 às 16:39)

Alguém relata esta célula?





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2019 às 16:57)

Vai chovendo e trovejando, mas nada de muito intenso. Arrefeceu bastante, 17,9ºC por agora.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2019 às 17:16)

Boas,
intensa trovoada e chuva muito forte na Aldeia de Azinhoso,uns 6 Km a NE de Mogadouro 

Cerca de *20.7 mm* acumulados em pouco tempo, segundo familiares a chuvada ( com gotas enormes que mais pareciam granizo a cair ) causou pequenas enxurradas em ruas com inclinação e arrastamento de lama/pedras 

Imagens da web cam no aeródromo de Mogadouro, a uns 300m da aldeia, antes da forte chuvada:




















Acumulado na estação do aeródromo:






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## huguh (8 Jul 2019 às 17:43)

vai chovendo por aqui, trovoada ainda não ouvi nada


----------



## Bajorious (8 Jul 2019 às 18:18)

Boas.
Parece que vem lá..

25.7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jul 2019 às 18:36)

Boa tarde, por aqui tudo na mesma, manhã nevoeiro, tarde algumas nuvens, 24,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jul 2019 às 19:02)

Pequenas pedras de #granizo em Morais, Macedo de Cavaleiros.
Katia Bagueixe


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2019 às 19:10)

Voltou a trovoada e a chuva, mas tudo muito calmo. 18ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2019 às 19:34)

Boas...bons ventos a correr ...já esteve mais nublado...mais escuro para o interior da PI ,com 23.6ºC...boa queda .


----------



## Bajorious (8 Jul 2019 às 19:37)

Ficou tudo na fronteira.. 
Por agora só muito nublado, vamos aguardar pela noite..
25.0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (8 Jul 2019 às 19:46)

por aqui continua a chover, já ouvi uns trovões ao longe


----------



## Bajorious (8 Jul 2019 às 20:12)

Esta na Guarda apareceu do nada..
Aqui continuamos secos 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (8 Jul 2019 às 20:24)

bastante trovoada agora, bem perto!


----------



## Serrano (8 Jul 2019 às 20:27)

Chegou a trovoada ao Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 18°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2019 às 20:30)

DISTRITOS DE *VILA REAL*, *VISEU* E* GUARDA *- A actividade convectiva procede de noroeste e desloca-se para sueste; aguaceiros e trovoadas, pontualmente fortes e com possibilidade de queda de granizo até ao cair da noite nos três distritos.


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Jul 2019 às 20:34)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 19.6°c,começa a chover por aqui , vento moderado e a ficar escuro para a Serra.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 19.6°c
Min 15.9°c
Max 26.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 24.6°c a essa hora
Min horária 11.8°c às 7h
Max horária 27.8°c às 17h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Jul 2019 às 20:35)

Ouvem-se os primeiros trovões. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (8 Jul 2019 às 20:51)

Finalmente ! Assim sim!
Esta é a que vem de Norte. Chuva moderada. Continua escuro..






Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (8 Jul 2019 às 20:55)

a trovoada já passou, mas continua a chover com intensidade


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jul 2019 às 21:26)

Aqui caíram meia dúzia de pingas. Não ouvi nada.


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Jul 2019 às 21:39)

Boas,  a chuva já passou , algum período com maior intensidade mas nada de anormal, a temperatura desceu para os 17.6°c .






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jul 2019 às 21:50)

Ficou bastante do lado de lá da fronteira, mas ainda assim uma bela rega para o nordeste nacional


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2019 às 21:53)

Boas...céu limpo e alguma brisa,.com 20.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.4ºC / 27.7ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jul 2019 às 21:57)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> intensa trovoada e chuva muito forte na Aldeia de Azinhoso,uns 6 Km a NE de Mogadouro
> 
> Cerca de *20.7 mm* acumulados em pouco tempo, segundo familiares a chuvada ( com gotas enormes que mais pareciam granizo a cair ) causou pequenas enxurradas em ruas com inclinação e arrastamento de lama/pedras
> ...


Parece a América!  @ecobcg devias ter andado por Mogadouro hoje a matar saudades!


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jul 2019 às 23:35)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> intensa trovoada e chuva muito forte na Aldeia de Azinhoso,uns 6 Km a NE de Mogadouro
> 
> Cerca de *20.7 mm* acumulados em pouco tempo, segundo familiares a chuvada ( com gotas enormes que mais pareciam granizo a cair ) causou pequenas enxurradas em ruas com inclinação e arrastamento de lama/pedras
> ...



Fantásticos frames, isto parece ambiente tornádico. Muito bom


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jul 2019 às 23:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Parece a América!  @ecobcg devias ter andado por Mogadouro hoje a matar saudades!



Ehehe!! Bem que queria ter ido a essa zona... mas ficava um bocado longe...  Esteve animado por ali sim. Alguém captou algumas fotos dessas trovadas de hoje? Ainda não encontrei nada.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Jul 2019 às 00:07)

A 25kms a Norte de Chaves, em Verin.
8/7/2019





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jul 2019 às 07:13)

Bom dia, algum nevoeiro e 17,8°C, máxima de ontem nos 27,2°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2019 às 08:09)

Boas ....sol ,temperatural ainda no ideal ...a partir de hoje começa a chaga do inferno ,com 18.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2019 às 12:27)

Boas ...sol e algumas nuvens em redor ,vento fraco a mudar-se para sítio errado ,máxima prevista para a zona 32.0ºC ,com 27.0ºC e sol já .


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jul 2019 às 13:07)

ecobcg disse:


> Alguém captou algumas fotos dessas trovadas de hoje? Ainda não encontrei nada.


Infelizmente quando este tipo de eventos acontece no NE nunca há muitos registos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jul 2019 às 13:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Ficou bastante do lado de lá da fronteira, mas ainda assim uma bela rega para o nordeste nacional


Já li por ai numa página de meteorologia amadora que o evento tinha sido um fiasco , e eu pessoalmente agradeço que o tenha sido, e basta olhar para a situação caótica aqui nos nossos vizinhos do lado , já com uma morte confirmada! Cada coisa no seu tempo, não é este tipo de  precipitação convectiva que nos vai tirar do buraco, isso terá que acontecer, mas a partir de Outubro e de forma moderada, não com este tipo de eventos! Seja com chuva, ou calor , dispenso bem os extremos, as consequências acabam sempre por ser nefastas .

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Jul 2019 às 13:15)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 27.1°c , hoje mais quente que nos últimos dias com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.
Ontem choveu na cidade entre as 20h e as 21h mas não chegou a acumular na estação do aeródromo que fica mais a sul.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 27.1°c
Min 15.1°c
Max 27.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 24.5°c a essa hora
Min horária 12.3°c às 6h
Max horária 24.5°c às 12h



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2019 às 14:30)

Boas ...mais nuvens e já fazem sombra ...já chegou aos 30.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2019 às 18:10)

Boas ...sol e nuvens...abafado ,com 31.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2019 às 22:12)

Boas ...ontem por esta hora eram menos 6/7ºC e corria brisa  ,como as coisas mudam em 24h ,temperatura ainda em e vento fraco,com 26.5ºC,por casa tudo fechado...mais fresco,e para amanhã a doze será pior na previsão já baixaram de 36 para 35...mas aqueles 40ºC para quinta...só me apetece fugir .

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 31.8ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jul 2019 às 22:47)

ecobcg disse:


> Ehehe!! Bem que queria ter ido a essa zona... mas ficava um bocado longe...  Esteve animado por ali sim. Alguém captou algumas fotos dessas trovadas de hoje? Ainda não encontrei nada.


 
Há muito pouca gente a reportar do nordeste atualmente, infelizmente. Que lembre neste momento só o Dan, mas de Bragança a Mogadouro ainda vão uns kms...


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jul 2019 às 07:18)

Bom dia, máxima de ontem nos 33,1°C, hoje 16,0°C de momento e céu limpo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2019 às 08:07)

Boas ...céu limpo e vento fraco,noite tropical ,já começam ,com 24.0ºC...vêm bruto o gajo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2019 às 11:26)

Boas ...máxima prevista 35.0ºC ...vai a caminho .o gajo lá de cima está bravo,levei com ele chegando agora da rua ,com 30.3ºC...por casa tudo no escuro,ainda bastante fresco por casa .


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Jul 2019 às 13:25)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 29.1°c ,mais quente do que ontem por esta hora cerca de 2°c.céu  praticamente limpo com algum vento fraco que faz diminuir um pouco a sensação térmica. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 29.1°c
Min 20.4°c
Max 29.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 28.7°c a essa hora
Min horária 17.4°c às 6h e às 7h
Max horária 28.7°c às 12h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2019 às 14:03)

Boas...lá fora ...por casa tass bem ,com 32.8ºC e nuvens altas a sul .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2019 às 17:00)

Boas ...já picou o ponto nos 35ºC e de momento 34.2ºC...ar quente e seco a circular ,o gajo lá de cima...hoje morde bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2019 às 18:45)

Boas ....ainda está na hora perigosa ,com 33.6ºC e ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2019 às 21:26)

Boas...nada se mexe ...tanta falta cá faz a brisa ,ambiente abafado ,com 30.1ºC .

Dados de hoje 22.0ºC / 35.3ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Jul 2019 às 22:44)

Boa noite, Covilhã 27.2°c , céu praticamente limpo mantendo-se o vento fraco .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 27.2°c
Min 20.4°c
Max 30°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h com 28.7°c a essa hora
Min horária 17.4°c às 6h e às 7h
Max horária 33.3°c às 18h

Para amanhã previsão de nova máxima para este ano 

Deixo umas  fotos do final da tarde de uma caminhada que dei pela cidade.























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jul 2019 às 22:58)

Boa noite, 22,0°C com máxima de 37,1°C e mínima de 14,6°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2019 às 00:44)

Boas noites,

Precisava de alguma ajuda sobre informações meteorológicas relativamente a Sábado. Passo a explicar, Sábado tenciono subir a pé a serra da Estrela, entre Loriga e Torre. Segundo tenho acompanhado há previsão de trovoada precisamente para esse dia, será arriscado a subida? Ou a probabilidade de trovoada é baixa? Obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Jul 2019 às 07:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Precisava de alguma ajuda sobre informações meteorológicas relativamente a Sábado. Passo a explicar, Sábado tenciono subir a pé a serra da Estrela, entre Loriga e Torre. Segundo tenho acompanhado há previsão de trovoada precisamente para esse dia, será arriscado a subida? Ou a probabilidade de trovoada é baixa? Obrigado pela ajuda


Bom dia, segundo as previsões meteorológicas para esse dia a precipitação vai ser fraca, quanto a trovoada para já está descartada essa possibilidade, ontem à tarde houve para sul umas formações sem significado, convém no entanto estar atento.

Céu limpo com 16,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2019 às 08:39)

Boas ....previsão de máxima 39.0ºC...é uma bomba ,sol e é sempre a subir ,com 28.6ºC...onde já vai a esta hora ...já houve rega desde 7h.30 .


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Jul 2019 às 08:41)

Bom dia , Covilhã 26.1°c , o dia começa quente hoje devemos ter nova máxima anual.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 26.1°c
Min 23.4°c
Max 27.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h com 21.7°c a essa hora
Min horária 19°c às 7h
Max horária 24.8°c às 0h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Jul 2019 às 08:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Precisava de alguma ajuda sobre informações meteorológicas relativamente a Sábado. Passo a explicar, Sábado tenciono subir a pé a serra da Estrela, entre Loriga e Torre. Segundo tenho acompanhado há previsão de trovoada precisamente para esse dia, será arriscado a subida? Ou a probabilidade de trovoada é baixa? Obrigado pela ajuda


Bom dia , a nível de temperatura parece que vai ser o melhor dia para esse trajeto, existe previsão  de alguma chuva fraca .
Boa caminhada.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2019 às 09:39)

Boas ....já passou do vermelho ...inferno ,com 31.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2019 às 10:58)

Boas ....inferno ,com 33.1ºC...sol até fura a pele .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2019 às 12:34)

Boas ...inferno ,nem se consegue respirar na rua ....não sei como há gente gosta disto ,com 35.2ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Jul 2019 às 13:10)

Boas, 33.7°c (auriol)na cidade , na estação do aeródromo 33.5°c na horária das 12h.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jul 2019 às 13:20)

A única coisa boa de estar 'reclusa' debaixo de um tecto é que não tenho de levar com o inferno que está lá fora. A temperatura em casa já passa dos 26°C. Iupi!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2019 às 13:46)

Boas....já com mau ambiente por casa estas semanas de bom tempo...deu para poupar muitas dezenas de € na luz ,hoje não passa sem estar ligado os ACs ,lá fora inferno ,nem se houve os passarinhos a cantar ,com 36.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2019 às 16:32)

Boas ...inferno ,com 38.0ºC...até mete impressão .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2019 às 17:53)

Boas ...temperatura em cima do ponto ,com 39.0ºC...não se pode com este inferno .


----------



## Nickname (11 Jul 2019 às 18:13)

*36ºC *ainda, depois de uma máxima de *37.1ºC*, não estava à espera de tanto calor!!!
Dia mais quente do ano.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Jul 2019 às 18:26)

Boa tarde, máxima de 39,8°C e mínima de 14,2°C, atual de 35,8°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2019 às 18:33)

Boas ....turra lá de cima continua doentio ,com 38.0ºC e só ar quente .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jul 2019 às 19:06)

Nickname disse:


> *36ºC *ainda, depois de uma máxima de *37.1ºC*, não estava à espera de tanto calor!!!
> Dia mais quente do ano.



Não pude pôr o nariz fora de casa hoje. Ainda bem! E já bebi iced coffee. Acho que não é preciso dizer mais nada. Temperatura dentro de casa acima dos 27°C...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jul 2019 às 19:17)

A estação Viseu cidade entregou a alma ao criador?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2019 às 19:19)

Boas ....nada se mexe ,é uma aventura ir há rua a esta hora ainda ,nem se pode ir lá fora ...inferno ,com 38.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (11 Jul 2019 às 19:36)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A estação Viseu cidade entregou a alma ao criador?



Está assim desde meados de Junho já!!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jul 2019 às 19:44)

Nickname disse:


> Está assim desde meados de Junho já!!



Tenho andado tão ocupada que não tinha dado por isso! Que raio! Tanto tempo porquê? Desistiram da estação Viseu cidade?


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Jul 2019 às 20:37)

Boas , Covilhã 33.5°c com o auriol que teve máxima de 36°c , na estação do aeródromo às 20h com 36.1°c e 37.7°c de máxima horária às 17h portanto haverá nova máxima anual.







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2019 às 22:22)

Boas....forno lá fora e em casa ,2 ACs ligados e duas ventoinhas...não dá vazão em casa ...um forno ,com 31.2ºC e ar quente a circular lá fora.

Dados de hoje 24.7ºC / 39.1ºC .


----------



## Nickname (12 Jul 2019 às 00:16)

*23.3ºC* ainda!

Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira com uma boa amplitude ontem, *38ºC*/*13ºC*
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I09PONTE3/graph/2019-07-11/2019-07-11/daily


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2019 às 00:31)

Nickname disse:


> *23.3ºC* ainda!
> 
> Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira com uma boa amplitude ontem, *38ºC*/*13ºC*
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I09PONTE3/graph/2019-07-11/2019-07-11/daily



No Vale Aranda, Covilhã ainda foi maior. 
30 graus de amplitude térmica. 


nearest citibank location to me


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2019 às 00:39)

magnusson73 disse:


> Bom dia , a nível de temperatura parece que vai ser o melhor dia para esse trajeto, existe previsão  de alguma chuva fraca .
> Boa caminhada.
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela ajuda.
@magnusson73
@Manmarlopes


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2019 às 00:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado pela ajuda.
> @magnusson73
> @Manmarlopes


Eu subiria o mais cedo possível, logo que o sol nascesse. Matarias dois coelhos numa cajadada só, evitarias a exposição prolongada ao sol forte e não correrias o risco de levar com as trovoadas que poderão desenvolver-se ao longo da tarde.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jul 2019 às 07:20)

Bom dia, 17,0°C com algumas nuvens

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2019 às 07:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Eu subiria o mais cedo possível, logo que o sol nascesse. Matarias dois coelhos numa cajadada só, evitarias a exposição prolongada ao sol forte e não correrias o risco de levar com as trovoadas que poderão desenvolver-se ao longo da tarde.



Obrigado Tiago, provavelmente terá mesmo que ser essa a estratégia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2019 às 08:08)

Boas ...é sempre a ar quente ...dia de noite ...mais um dia de inferno ...hoje nuvens altas ...já vai nos 24.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2019 às 10:30)

Boas ....ainda com céu nublado ...o perigoso lá de cima ainda não apareceu ,quando aparecer deve vir bruto ,com 26.5ºC e algo abafado .


----------



## Nickname (12 Jul 2019 às 11:37)

Muito abafado, *30.4ºC* com céu nublado.

A mínima foi mesmo tropical!! *20.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2019 às 11:59)

Boas...máxima prevista 38.0ºC para a zona...tudo há bruta...bastava metade ,máxima de hoje ainda está nos 30.8ºC....das 0h de hoje,ainda nublado e já a fazer efeito de estufa ,o perigoso ainda está escondido ,com 29.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Jul 2019 às 13:25)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 29.2°c hoje céu nublado com nuvens altas , abafado Hr a rondar os 50%.
A nova máxima do ano na estação do aeródromo fixada ontem é de 38.3°c, na horária das 0h estavam 26.4°c.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 29.2°c
Min 24.5°c
Max 29.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 26.8°c a essa hora
Min horária 21.8°c às 6h
Max horária 27°c às 11h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2019 às 13:44)

Boas...abafado  e nublado ,com 30.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Jul 2019 às 14:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado Tiago, provavelmente terá mesmo que ser essa a estratégia.


Boas, a probabilidade de trovoada a aumentar.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jul 2019 às 14:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Precisava de alguma ajuda sobre informações meteorológicas relativamente a Sábado. Passo a explicar, Sábado tenciono subir a pé a serra da Estrela, entre Loriga e Torre. Segundo tenho acompanhado há previsão de trovoada precisamente para esse dia, será arriscado a subida? Ou a probabilidade de trovoada é baixa? Obrigado pela ajuda


Boa tarde, por Arganil algumas pingas sem significado, céu muito nublado
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2019 às 15:39)

Boas...nublado e algo abafado ...longe dos 38ºC previstos   ,com 31.7ºC.


----------



## huguh (12 Jul 2019 às 17:56)

ontem e hoje tem sido um inferno por aqui... muito calor e abafado


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2019 às 18:10)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boas, a probabilidade de trovoada a aumentar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado vamos optar por subir Domingo, será bem mais tranquilo. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2019 às 19:27)

Boas ....o perigoso ainda apareceu ...ainda deu para ,sufoco ,com 33.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2019 às 21:44)

Boas ....forno ainda continua ligado ...brisa se faz favor ,com 29.7ºC e nada se mexe.

Dados de hoje 21.8ºC / 33.8ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Jul 2019 às 22:11)

Boa noite, Covilhã 29.1°c , céu nublado até ao fim da tarde passando a praticamente limpo a partir daí. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 29.1°c
Min 24.5°c
Max 31.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h com 29.5°c a essa hora
Min horária 21.8°c às 6h
Max horária 32.7°c às 15h


jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado vamos optar por subir Domingo, será bem mais tranquilo.
> 
> Cumprimentos


Boa viagem e boa caminhada, eu no domingo de manhã também andarei pela Serra mas do lado das penhas da saúde.

Imagens da caminhada de fim de tarde pela cidade:














Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Jul 2019 às 22:35)

Máxima de *31.3ºC* hoje.

A noite segue agradável e amena, já está a dar para refrescar um bocadinho a casa, e a mínima tropical está em risco de cair até à meia-noite! Sigo com *21.4ºC*


----------



## huguh (12 Jul 2019 às 23:39)

parece que tal como o calor, é agora a vez do vento vir em força, bem intenso


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2019 às 00:21)

Boas,

Encontro me em Valezim,Loriga cota 720 mts

Céu estrelado
Vento nulo
18 graus

Está impecável


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jul 2019 às 07:39)

Bom dia, 17,4°C com nevoeiro

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Jul 2019 às 09:04)

Bom dia , Covilhã 21.6°c , bem mais fresco a esta hora que nos dias anteriores (-6°C/7°C), céu muito nublado com nuvens altas ,algum nevoeiro na cova da beira e vento fraco mas refrescante.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 21.6°c
Min 19.9°c
Max 28°c que terá sido perto das 0h

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h com 18.4°c a essa hora
Min horária 17.6°c às 7h
Max horária 24.7°c às 0h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Neves89 (13 Jul 2019 às 10:00)

Em Mateus Vila real chove pingas grossas e trovões fortes a leste. Na A 24 via se grande parte da escuridão para a zona sabrosa provezende e pinhão.


----------



## Neves89 (13 Jul 2019 às 10:16)

Trovoes de 3 em 3 segundos aproximadamente. O forte da trovoada deve estar na zona Sabrosa


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2019 às 10:38)

*16.6ºC*, nevoeiro e ar fresco finalmente, sabe tão bem andar na rua hoje!!
Mínima de hoje: *15.4ºC*

Já a mínima de ontem acabou por ser de *19.3ºC*


----------



## cm3pt (13 Jul 2019 às 10:48)

Ui andou ai andou, e eu que falhei por poucos segundos de apanhar um raio enore na camara de video.

É só ver estes ecos roxos de radar







E esta imagem de radar composta copm descargas, todo o vale do Douro em tempestade.


----------



## Neves89 (13 Jul 2019 às 11:04)

Eu fui seguindo as descargas no lightning Maps e foi interessante ver a quantidade descargas a volta daqui de Mateus. Só ouve um relâmpago visível apesar de tudo. Chuva foi boa pois não caiu de forma severa dando hipoteses dos terrenos absorver sem estragar e serviu para me lavar o pó dos vidros do bus e agora está um cheiro agradável da terra no ar. A nível temperatura pelo sensor do autocarro que vale o que vale a temperatura caiu dos 27 para os 23, mas lá está é uma leitura sempre duvidosa.


----------



## Serrano (13 Jul 2019 às 11:15)

22°C no Sarzedo, com alguma nebulosidade.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2019 às 12:10)

Boas ...finalmente um dia em paz ...fora do inferno ,bom ambiente  na rua e em casa num dia de verão  ,com 25.4ºC e hoje a brisa a correr .


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2019 às 14:05)

Trovoada e alguma chuva por aqui. Forte descida da temperatura, de 31ºC para 26ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2019 às 14:57)

Boas ....por aqui continua um dia santo ,brisa a correr ,algumas nuvens ,com 26.8ºC...muito bom para um dia de verão .


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2019 às 15:21)

Continuam os trovões por aqui. 24ºC por agora.


----------



## Rafa111 (13 Jul 2019 às 15:36)

Hoje sim está-se bem por aqui.






25.5ºC neste momento


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2019 às 15:44)

Ui!


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2019 às 15:53)

Aldeia de Azinhoso 6 Km a NE de Mogadouro, familiares relatam forte trovoada com muitos raios e trovões de fazer tremer as janelas, chuva muito intensa de pingas grossas, pena não estar lá para registar


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2019 às 15:57)

Rafa111 disse:


> Hoje sim está-se bem por aqui.
> 
> 25.5ºC neste momento



Aqui está um pouco mais nublado, *23.8ºC*


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2019 às 16:09)

Granizo em Lamoso/Mogadouro - Foto de Lisa Mendonça:

Facebook : Meteo Trás os Montes:


----------



## Rafa111 (13 Jul 2019 às 16:12)

Alguém sabe do link da camera do aeródromo de mogadouro?


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2019 às 16:24)

Rafa111 disse:


> Alguém sabe do link da camera do aeródromo de mogadouro?


http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=en&station_id=33

Entretanto, as células que andam à volta dessa zona têm todas valores de refletividade muito altos perto da superfície, ou seja, provavelmente bem cheias de granizo (e talvez de dimensões mais aumentadas) na base:


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2019 às 16:31)

Granizo em Bemposta/Mogadouro - Foto de Sergio Barrios:

Facebook : Meteo Trás os Montes:


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2019 às 16:45)

Radar agressivo na zona de Mogadouro


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jul 2019 às 16:54)

Aqui, nada.


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2019 às 16:58)

Chove agora com intensidade moderada a forte. Trovoada também.


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2019 às 16:59)

Não há necessidade de adicionar comentário...


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2019 às 16:59)

Video impressionante de Helena Alves  em Mogadouro, em especial a a partir do 1º minuto.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2019 às 17:13)




----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2019 às 17:34)

Super-células?
O deslocamento "normal" das células é para NO. Este conjunto de células está claramente a deslocar-se para Oeste ou até mesmo SO:


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2019 às 17:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Super-células?



Sem dúvida. As imagens dos tweets que eu coloquei na mensagem anterior também confirmam.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jul 2019 às 17:45)




----------



## Neves89 (13 Jul 2019 às 17:51)

Pelo site do ligtnligh a zona Moncorvo, sabor, Vila flor está com trovoada bastante activa, na zona do pinhão tudo muito escuro e abafado e parece-me que o que está na zona de Moncorvo esta a vir neste sentido. A ver daqui uma hora ou duas vou estar a pernoitar em Alijó e de lá tem uma boa vista para Carrazeda e vale do tua


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2019 às 18:16)

Ora vão para NO, ora para SO, ora para Sul, e até SE! Movimento completamente errático! Impressionante!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2019 às 18:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


 Impressionante registo! Provavelmente dos melhores registos que temos de granizo severo dos últimos anos.

E sim, parecem ser supercélulas, tanto pelo comportamento/génese como pelas assinaturas no radar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jul 2019 às 18:32)

Inundações e pedras e muita lama em Cabreira em Alfândega da Fé. 
#NowCasting#Trovoadas
13.07.2019 
Enviadas por Patrícia Mendes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2019 às 18:54)

Boas ...hoje foi mesmo um dia santo ...parece ser de pouca dura ,com 26.2ºC...já la vai alguns dias que não via uma temperatura destas a esta hora .


----------



## Neves89 (13 Jul 2019 às 19:19)

Por Alijó com chuva mas para já sem trovoada


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jul 2019 às 19:39)

Boa tarde, céu nublado durante a manhã e parte da tarde, agora quase limpo, 25,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Jul 2019 às 19:53)

Boas, Covilhã 25.8°c com máxima de 28°c .
A partir das 18h35 fui seguindo uma célula na zona da Malcata,  que apareceu no radar às18h50 ,as fotos têm cerca de 5 minutos de diferença entre si,  a primeira foi às 18h35 e a última às 19h23.






























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Jul 2019 às 19:55)

De outro ângulo e indicação dela no radar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jul 2019 às 20:27)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boa tarde, céu nublado durante a manhã e parte da tarde, agora quase limpo, 25,1°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Está assim
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jul 2019 às 22:21)

Cardanha, Torre de Moncorvo 
Enviadas por Rosário Ferreira
13.07.2019



Escusado será dizer, que nem uma gota de água, entrou no solo, provocando somente erosão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2019 às 22:33)

Boas...ligeira brisa ,com 22.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 28.2ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Jul 2019 às 22:56)

Boa noite , Covilhã 23.2°c , a precipitação prevista não chegou cá,  esta-se melhor na rua do que em casa ainda fui comer umas farturas à feira de São Tiago que começou ontem e decorre até dia 25 .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 23.2°c
Min 19.9°c
Max 28°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 22h com 21.9°c a essa hora
Min horária 17.6°c às 7h
Max horária 28.6°c às 15h e às 17h











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jul 2019 às 01:14)

Este episódio que ocorreu hoje em relação à trovoada foi bastante interessante! Infelizmente, ocorreu numa região que é um completo deserto populacional (Nordeste Transmontano) e, por isso não houve bastantes registos.  

Cumo por eiqui alguns dezien an outros tiempos, l granizo fui de l tamanho de kebis!!!


----------



## Snifa (14 Jul 2019 às 11:28)

Ainda sobre o evento de granizo severo ocorrido ontem, foto de Luís Manuel Fernandes - Mogadouro:






tamanho +/- 4 cm.


----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2019 às 12:36)

20.000 descargas eléctricas nas últimas 24 horas no domínio ibérico









"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Este episódio que ocorreu hoje em relação à trovoada foi bastante interessante! Infelizmente, ocorreu numa região que é um completo deserto populacional (Nordeste Transmontano) e, por isso não houve bastantes registos.



É exactamente assim. A baixa densidade populacional é a principal razão pela qual não há mais registros e relatórios de tempo severo na Ibéria e por o que tantos fenômenos passam praticamente despercebidos ou "não existem":





















Não é preciso muito comentário...


----------



## vitamos (14 Jul 2019 às 13:02)

Snifa disse:


> Ainda sobre o evento de granizo severo ocorrido ontem, foto de Luís Manuel Fernandes - Mogadouro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ou seja, e sendo mais corretos, estamos a falar de Saraiva, e não granizo


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jul 2019 às 14:31)

Bom domingo, manhã com nevoeiro e agora céu limpo com 31°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Jul 2019 às 15:59)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 30.8°c ,com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 30.8°c
Min 17.9°c
Max 30.8°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 15h com 33.1°c a essa hora
Min horária 14.7°c às 7h
Max horária 33.1°c às 15h 









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2019 às 16:10)

Boas ...voltamos aos dias de inferno ...um dia de verão foi só uma passagem no dia de ontem ,não se vê melhorias nos próximos dias ,com 34.4ºC e só ar quente .


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Jul 2019 às 16:29)

De manhã caminhada na zona das Penhas da Saúde com temperaturas a rondar os 19°c , céu limpo e com vento fraco mais acentuado nos pontos altos .
Saída das Penhas da Saúde passando pela Lagoa do Viriato,  do alto da pedrice avista-se Unhais da Serra e o nevoeiro para a bacia do Alva.
Do alto do Cascalvo a vista para o planalto da Torre/barragem do padre Alfredo  (covao do ferro)/depressão da nave de Sto.Antonio, o bloco errático do poio do judeu e o alto da Torre. A caminho dos poios brancos tivemos companhia durante alguns minutos, depois a vista para o Vale glaciario do Zêzere com Manteigas ao fundo, na direção do curral do vento passagem pela "casa dos estrumfes" depois pelo alto do curral do vento e finalizando nas Penhas da Saúde.









































Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2019 às 18:28)

Boas ...hoje o vento está virado para o lado da brisa ,ainda meia têmperada,com 33.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2019 às 20:09)

Boas ....a minha amiga brisa está de volta  a varrer o ar quente ,com 29.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2019 às 21:07)

Boas ... fresco natural já em andamento ...e este não engana ninguem ,está na hora de arejar a casa ,com 26.4ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Jul 2019 às 21:27)

Boa noite, Covilhã 26.8°c, céu limpo e uma ligeira brisa .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 26.8°c
Min 17.9°c
Max 30.8°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h com 31.6°c a essa hora
Min horária 14.7°c às 7h
Max horária 34.4°c às 18h 





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jul 2019 às 22:52)

Boa noite, 19,6°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2019 às 22:52)

Boas...alguma brisa ,com 24.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.7ºC / 34.7ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2019 às 23:42)

Boas pessoal,

Ontem à tarde na serra da Estrela bastante nevoeiro e 14/15 graus pelas 15h no topo 1800-1993 mts.
Infelizmente ontem de manhã lesionei-me, entorse no pé na rota das levadas em Cabeça, trilho incrível fiz só 2 kms antes do azar.



Trilho rota das levadas



















Fotos em vários pontos na Estrela

































Hoje de manhã cedo passagem em Loriga, sol forte e 17 graus.





Depois fomos andando para Coja, Arganil.
A localidade do @Manmarlopes
Dia passado na praia fluvial da Coja ou praia fluvial do Caneiro de Coja. Dia quente, a máxima terá rondado os 32/33 graus.
Ainda fizemos kayak no rio Alva, espectacular.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jul 2019 às 00:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Ontem à tarde na serra da Estrela bastante nevoeiro e 14/15 graus pelas 15h no topo 1800-1993 mts.
> Infelizmente ontem de manhã lesionei-me, entorse no pé na rota das levadas em Cabeça, trilho incrível fiz só 2 kms antes do azar.
> ...


@jonas_97 Bela reportagem, podias ter falado para beberes um copo, um abraço e as melhoras, temperatura a baixar devagar 18,4°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jul 2019 às 06:47)

Bom dia, 18,1°C com nevoeiro

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jul 2019 às 09:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Ontem à tarde na serra da Estrela bastante nevoeiro e 14/15 graus pelas 15h no topo 1800-1993 mts.
> Infelizmente ontem de manhã lesionei-me, entorse no pé na rota das levadas em Cabeça, trilho incrível fiz só 2 kms antes do azar.
> ...



Belíssima reportagem João,esse vale glaciar é assim qualquer coisa, e está totalmente recuperado do grande incêndio de 2005  Loriga contínua a ser sem dúvida uma pedra no meu sapato  Rápida recuperação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2019 às 12:57)

Boas ...sol doentio  e o ambiente já ficando de inferno na rua ,com 31.0ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Jul 2019 às 13:11)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 31.8°c ,céu limpo e calor  .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 31.8°c
Min 21°c
Max 31.8°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 30°c a essa hora
Min horária 16.8°c às 7h
Max horária 30°c às 12h 


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2019 às 14:49)

Boas ...perigoso ao ataque só ar quente a passar ,com 33.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2019 às 17:46)

Boas ....só ar quente e sol perigoso ,com 34.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2019 às 20:31)

Boas ...brisa já em andamento mais ainda em môdo quente ,com 30.1ºC ...máxima prevista era de 36ºC...não chegou lá .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jul 2019 às 21:40)

Dia quente mas, pelo menos, as noites têm refrescado. Pior que dias quentes só mesmo dias e noites quentes!


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jul 2019 às 21:41)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Dia quente mas, pelo menos, as noites têm refrescado. Pior que dias quentes só mesmo dias e noites quentes!


Ou seja, nada disso é bom.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jul 2019 às 21:47)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Dia quente mas, pelo menos, as noites têm refrescado. Pior que dias quentes só mesmo dias e noites quentes!


Não sei se o maior problema serão as noites quentes, as noites aqui têm andado "quentes", pouco baixando dos 20ºC, mas não tenho tido problemas em dormir porque durante o dia mal aquece e portanto as casas não passam a noite a libertar calor


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2019 às 22:05)

@Manmarlopes  lembrei-me de ti, certamente que devo voltar depois digo-te alguma coisa. Obrigado  nunca tinha estado aí no vale do Alva, muita variedade de praias fluviais. 

@Ricardo Carvalho obrigado, foi mais um susto inicial. Sim é uma paisagem magistral, somos mesmo pequenos no meio daquela bela montanha.

Cumprimentos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2019 às 22:11)

Boas...noite de lua grande ...brisa mais fraca ,com 25.9ºC .

Dados de hoje 16.2ºC / 35.1ºC .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jul 2019 às 23:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ou seja, nada disso é bom.



Exacto!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jul 2019 às 23:22)

N_Fig disse:


> Não sei se o maior problema serão as noites quentes, as noites aqui têm andado "quentes", pouco baixando dos 20ºC, mas não tenho tido problemas em dormir porque durante o dia mal aquece e portanto as casas não passam a noite a libertar calor



Não é o caso por aqui. As noites têm dado para refrescar a casa que m, durante o dia, aquece bastante!


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jul 2019 às 06:49)

Bom dia, nevoeiro, ontem  máxima de 29,1°C, por agora 18,5°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Jul 2019 às 08:07)

Bom dia, Covilhã 23.2°c ,mais um dia que vai ser quente .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 23.2°c
Min 21.3°c
Max 25.9°c cerca das 0h

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 16.9°c a essa hora
Min horária 16.9°c às 7h
Max horária 21.4°c às 0h 












Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Jul 2019 às 13:24)

Boas,  30°c na Covilhã, começa a ficar mais nublado para a Serra. 





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2019 às 14:11)

Boas .... pela alvorada...nevoeiro ...cheia de frescura natural ,temperatura hoje mais mansa ,com 29.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2019 às 15:55)

Boas ...máxima prevista para a zona 34.0ºC ...ainda longe do previsto ,com 30.6ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2019 às 17:44)

Boas...nuvens a fazer sombra...muito bom ,com 29.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2019 às 19:42)

Boas ....brisa já presente ....limpando o resto do ar ,com 27.8ºC...muito bom a esta hora .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2019 às 21:53)

Boas...brisa mais fraca ,com 22.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 31.5ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Jul 2019 às 22:34)

Boa noite, Covilhã 25.3°c ,céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 25.3°c
Min 21.3°c
Max 30.4°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h com 27.4°c a essa hora
Min horária 16.9°c às 6h e às 7h
Max horária 33.5°c às 16h 

Imagens de fim de tarde :


----------



## Cesar (17 Jul 2019 às 00:29)

Estes ultimos dias tem sido manhas de nevoeiro, agora parece que o vento vai chegar em força.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jul 2019 às 00:51)

Boas... 
Estive a ver o histórico... Já se passaram 4 anos do meu último post... a ver se volto a reportar o tempo por estas bandas ja que no interior somos poucos... 

Para já está encoberto, vento fraco 
18.1°C e 91% humidade


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jul 2019 às 06:57)

Bom dia, nevoeiro com 17,3°C, ontem deu para ver o eclipse, tenho pena de não ter meio de fazer uma foto-repotagem, fica um cheirinho através do telemóvel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Jul 2019 às 08:37)

Bom dia, Covilhã 21.3°c com céu limpo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 21.3°c
Min 20.2°c
Max 24.5°c cerca das 0h

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h com 17.7°c a essa hora
Min horária 16.3°c às 7h
Max horária 20.3°c às 0h 





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2019 às 10:18)

Boas ...manhã maravilha ...tudo tapado  e bom fresco natural ,com 21.1ºC...muito bom.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2019 às 10:41)

ricardop120 disse:


> Boas...
> Estive a ver o histórico... Já se passaram 4 anos do meu último post... a ver se volto a reportar o tempo por estas bandas ja que no interior somos poucos...
> 
> Para já está encoberto, vento fraco
> 18.1°C e 91% humidade



É sempre bom quando membros mais antigos ressuscitam! 

Bem-vindo de novo a "casa"!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jul 2019 às 11:26)

ricardop120 disse:


> Boas...
> Estive a ver o histórico... Já se passaram 4 anos do meu último post... a ver se volto a reportar o tempo por estas bandas ja que no interior somos poucos...
> 
> Para já está encoberto, vento fraco
> 18.1°C e 91% humidade



Bem vindo de volta, este fórum precisa muito destes regressos , tal como precisava de mais membros novos que são cada vez mais escassos  Bons eventos


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jul 2019 às 12:46)

Boa tarde... no Carregal do Sal; 
ceu nublado, vento fraquinho de oeste com 23°C


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2019 às 14:01)

*25.2ºC*, céu praticamente limpo agora, depois duma manhã de nevoeiro.
Mínima: *14ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2019 às 15:29)

Boas...purga lá de cima já ao ataque ...nem se pode encarar com o gajo ...a partir de sabádo já vou para o paraíso ,o que vai valendo é as noites frescas ,com 30.5ºC....máxima prevista 34.ºC...inferno .


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2019 às 18:45)

Final da tarde com alguma actividade convectica pela Beira Alta (entre Meda e Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo)...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2019 às 18:49)

Boas ...a máxima prevista pelo IPMA ...ficou mais uma vez longe...ainda bem ,já vai rolando algum vento de WNW ,com 30.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jul 2019 às 19:13)

Boa tarde, nevoeiro até ás 13:30 com máxima de 27,9°C, para norte uma torre não sei se instabilidade ou fumo, temperatura atual 24,6°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2019 às 19:46)

Boas ...brisa já a fazer mais efeito...já vai varrendo ar ,com 28.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2019 às 21:21)

A noite segue já com uma aragem bem fresca, *18.1ºC*

Máxima: *27.2ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jul 2019 às 22:49)

Boas, por aqui ambiente mais agradável com 18,0°C céu limpo e uma lua formidável, desculpem a qualidade
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2019 às 22:53)

Boas...muito melhor ambiente na rua e por casa ,com 23.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.8ºC / 31.5ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jul 2019 às 23:58)

Boa noite...
Por estes lados, esteve vento fraco durante a tarde, ceu nublado por nuvens altas... a neblina levantou pelas 12h... 

Atualmente voltou a encobrir, sem vento. Estao 17.1°C e 89%HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jul 2019 às 07:02)

Bom dia, 16,3°C com nevoeiro

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Jul 2019 às 11:21)

A noite foi agradavelmente fresca, mínima de *12.6ºC*.

A manhã segue já bem quente,* 26.8ºC*
Hoje sem nevoeiro, que eu tenha visto...


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jul 2019 às 12:38)

Boa tarde...
Aqui pelo carregal do sal, ceu limpo apenas brisa e o telefone diz que estao 25°C... mas parece mais...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2019 às 14:44)

Boas...depois de 2 dias de verão...hoje a descer novamente ao inferno ,sol doentio  e ar quente e seco ,com 34.3ºC,já só faltam 2 dias para aparecer no paraíso .


----------



## Nickname (18 Jul 2019 às 15:06)

Tarde bem quente, vento praticamente nulo, *32.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2019 às 19:29)

Boas ...só ar quente e sol doentio ,com 34.1ºC .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jul 2019 às 19:43)

Tarde bem quente. Os SMAS Viseu agradecem.


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Jul 2019 às 19:49)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 30°c , outro dia de calor sem nuvens e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 30°c
Min 19.9°c
Max 31.8°c cerca das 0h

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 34°c a essa hora
Min horária 16.4°c às 7h
Max horária 35.5°c às 17h e às 18h









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Jul 2019 às 20:48)

A máxima foi aos *34ºC* certos.
Fim de tarde já  agradável,* 23.6ºC *e corre uma aragem.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jul 2019 às 21:42)

O astro-rei despede-se até daqui a umas horas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2019 às 21:48)

Boas ...temperatura ainda em alta ...algum vento de NW mas pouco fresca ,por casa o ambiente já é de estufa ,com 28.3ºC .

Dados de hoje 18.3ºC / 35.6ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jul 2019 às 00:12)

Boa noite.
Dia de ceu limpo... algum vento de oeste durante a tarde e início da noite... 
A minima foi de 14.9°C, a máxima de 30.3°C. 

Atualmente céu limpo, sem vento e com 18.0°C  88% HR


----------



## Nickname (19 Jul 2019 às 00:30)

*16.6ºC*, mais uma boa noite para manter as casas frescas!


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jul 2019 às 07:06)

Bom dia, 13,8°C com sol já a aparecer, máxima de ontem 32,3°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2019 às 09:41)

Boas ...hoje é mesmo para descer ao inferno ...a esta hora ,já com 29.2ºC .


----------



## Nickname (19 Jul 2019 às 12:42)

A mínima foi registada cedinho, *14.5ºC*, o fim da noite já foi mais quente.
Por agora céu limpo, vento fraco, com *30.8ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jul 2019 às 12:56)

Boas... 
Aqui pelo carregal do sal, ceu limpo vento fraquinho e com 30°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2019 às 14:37)

Boas....não se pode estar 5 minutos lá fora ...senão ficamos sem pele ...amanhã por esta hora estarei mais bem instalado ...no paraíso ,com 36.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2019 às 15:43)

Boas ...ar seco e quente...é o que há mais por aqui ,com 36.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jul 2019 às 17:48)

Temperatura já em queda, vento fraco a moderado, *31ºC*

Máxima: *33.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2019 às 19:43)

Boas...só afronta ...só ar ,com 33.3ºC ,


----------



## Nickname (19 Jul 2019 às 19:51)

De volta a valores confortáveis, *26.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2019 às 22:10)

Boa noite para arejar a casa ,com 25.9ºC...boa brisa a correr .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2019 às 22:41)

Boas....bem melhor ...tanto em casa como na rua ,com 25.1ºC.


Daos de hoje 20.4ºC / 37.1ºC .


----------



## Nickname (19 Jul 2019 às 22:46)

*18.7ºC*, sem vento.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jul 2019 às 00:30)

Boa noite...

Por aqui dia de ceu limpo com nevoeiro matinal nas redondezas da barragem... houve vento fraco a partir do meio sa tarde até ao início da noite...

Minima de 15.6°C e máxima de 32.0°C...

Atualmente ceu encoberto, sem vento e com 17.3°C e 96%HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Jul 2019 às 07:50)

Bom dia, nevoeiro com 15,8°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (20 Jul 2019 às 10:30)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 24°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (20 Jul 2019 às 13:12)

Por aqui seguem dias quentes agora desde ontem sem nevoeiro, com algum vento.


----------



## Nickname (20 Jul 2019 às 14:08)

Menos quente hoje, *29ºC*, vento fraco, céu limpo.

Mínima: *11.7ºC *


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Jul 2019 às 14:11)

Boa tarde, céu limpo com 29,4°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Jul 2019 às 17:40)

Céu pouco nublado, temperatura já em queda, *28.7ºC* e um ventinho agradável, depois de uma máxima de *30.5ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jul 2019 às 19:19)

Por aqui, ceu limpo vento fraco desde o inicio da tarde, estão 23.3°C


----------



## Nickname (20 Jul 2019 às 19:26)

*25.1ºC*, menos vento por agora.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jul 2019 às 20:43)

Boa tarde,
A reportar de Lisei, Penalva do Castelo, onde está céu limpo e um tempo bastante abafado. Há pouco estavam 27°C.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Jul 2019 às 21:59)

Boas.
27.3°C // 34%hr
Está abafafo e nem há muita humidade..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Jul 2019 às 22:09)

Boa noite, vento agradável com 19,0°C e céu limpo.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Jul 2019 às 23:07)

Mais uma noite fresca, *16.5ºC*

Na Serra do Caramulo apenas 12ºC aos 550 metros
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOJOO1


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jul 2019 às 00:33)

Boa noite

Por estes lados esteve encoberto ate as 11h. Depois ceu limpo e vento fraco.
Máximo 29.5°C Mínima de 16.3°C

Atual 17.3°C e ceu limpo com uma brisa ligeira


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Jul 2019 às 07:21)

Bom dia, 11,7°C céu azul e algum nevoeiro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (21 Jul 2019 às 10:15)

22.1°C no Sarzedo, em mais um dia de sol  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (21 Jul 2019 às 12:02)

*26.6ºC*, céu limpo sem qualquer brisa.
Mínima: *11ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jul 2019 às 13:59)

Por aqui esteve com neblina ate as 10h... abrindo com um sol quente... hoje nao ha vento estao 31.2°C mas a sensação termica esta horrível... muito abafado com 57 % HR


----------



## Nickname (21 Jul 2019 às 18:30)

Fim de tarde ainda bem quente, *31.1ºC*, com *33.1ºC* de máxima.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Jul 2019 às 20:13)

Boa tarde, 28,0°C com muito fumo no ar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (21 Jul 2019 às 21:40)

*22ºC*
Noite quente, sem vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Jul 2019 às 22:52)

Boa noite, ainda na casa dos 20,5°C, com máxima de 33,0°C e mínima de 11,5°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jul 2019 às 00:46)

Tudo calmo por aqui... ceu limpo sem vento e com 19.3°C... 
de tarde ainda se levantou vento fraco mas com rajadas, mas foi temporário, entre as 15 e as 17...


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Jul 2019 às 07:19)

Bom dia, 13,6°C já com sol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (22 Jul 2019 às 10:14)

Já nos *27.7ºC*, céu limpo, sem vento.
Mínima: *17.1ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jul 2019 às 12:49)

Por aqui estao 32.4°C ceu branco e sem vento


----------



## Nickname (22 Jul 2019 às 14:02)

*34.3ºC*, alguma bruma/fumo, vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (22 Jul 2019 às 14:58)

Temperatura ainda em clara ascenção, *36ºC*, segundo dia mais quente do ano.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jul 2019 às 17:03)

Que belo dia para andar na rua em Viseu desde as 11h da manhã. O que vale é que almocei no Vintage que estava fresquinho, fresquinho!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2019 às 17:31)

Começou a tarde de instabilidade no vale do rio Douro, junto à fronteira com Espanha. Atenção à elevada probabilidade de se registarem trovoadas secas, propícias à propagação de novos focos de incêndios.


----------



## Nickname (22 Jul 2019 às 17:47)

*33.4ºC*, algum vento.
Muita nebulosidade ao longe, para Este e Nordeste.

Máxima: *37.1ºC
*


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 18:26)

Algumas descargas na fronteira do Douro Internacional, com uma cadência significativa.

https://www.lightningmaps.org/?lang...=;ts=0;y=41.1942;x=-7.0161;z=9;d=2;dl=2;dc=0;


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2019 às 18:48)

Chuva bem recebida em #Felgar, Torre de Moncorvo.
Enviadas por Daniela Sousa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jul 2019 às 19:07)

A vista do aeródromo de Mogadouro é qualquer coisa 







http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## Snifa (22 Jul 2019 às 19:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A vista do aeródromo de Mogadouro é qualquer coisa
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E chove com muita intensidade neste momento com trovoada forte segundo familiares 

A estação do aeródromo já leva  mais de 10 mm em pouco tempo:






Notável também a descida de temperatura, cerca de 9 graus, as rajadas atingem os 35 nós ( 64 Km/h).

http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2019 às 19:37)

#Chuva e #granizo no Carvalhal, Torre de #Moncorvo
Enviadas por Nicia Cardoso


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jul 2019 às 20:14)

Para aqui não se prevê nada, pois não?


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 20:15)

Os modelos globais estão algo otimistas para a noite de hoje, inclusive para esses lados, mas não me parece. Veremos.


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Jul 2019 às 20:16)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 33.2°c , dia mais quente do ano, haverá nova máxima para 2019 na estação do aerodromo .
Para sul o céu muito escuro devido ao fumo dos incêndios da zona do pinhal .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 33.2°c
Min 24.3°c
Max 36.7°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 37.3 °c a essa hora
Min horária 19.2°c às 6h e às 7h
Max horária 38.6°c às 17h 


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jul 2019 às 20:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> Os modelos globais estão algo otimistas para a noite de hoje, inclusive para esses lados, mas não me parece. Veremos.



Obrigada! Se for para causar estragos, que não venha. Se trouxer ouro líquido, venha ela!


----------



## Tonton (22 Jul 2019 às 21:41)

Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro foram o maior braseiro desta tarde, a chegar aos 41ºC:


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Jul 2019 às 22:26)

Boa noite,  temperatura nos 23,1°C, com máxima 35,7°C e mínima de 11,7°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2019 às 23:07)

Trovejou e choveu um pouco, mas continua bastante desconfortável. Ainda 26ºC, neste que é o dia mais quente do ano. Vão sendo visíveis os clarões da trovoada que está perto de Miranda.


----------



## rubenpires93 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:23)

Trovoada e imensos relâmpagos a todo o quadrante sul de Castelo Branco.


----------



## rubenpires93 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:40)

Forte trovoada, com chuva forte e granizo em Castelo Branco. Impressionante mesmo


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:46)

Por aqui dia quente com o ceu esbranquiçado... o vento teve períodos que vinha ora parava... 
Máximo de 33.4°C e 17.1°C

Atual nao consigo defenir se esta encoberto ou se e fumo... nao ha vento e estao 20°1C e 73% HR


----------



## dahon (23 Jul 2019 às 01:06)

Já consigo ver alguns clarões nos topos das nuvens a sueste de Viseu.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2019 às 01:17)

Zona de Castelo Branco agora











Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (23 Jul 2019 às 01:21)

Já se vem os clarões com grande intensidade para os lados de C.Branco, e serra da estrela.
Se calhar é melhor fechar as janelas que isto ainda vem molha para aqui.


----------



## Bajorious (23 Jul 2019 às 01:28)

Boas.
Lá vem ela ...





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2019 às 02:03)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (23 Jul 2019 às 02:32)

Já se ouve a trovoada. 
Parece que vem mesmo passar por estes lados.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Jul 2019 às 02:35)

Boa noite, trovoada com 0,2mm e sem eletricidade

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (23 Jul 2019 às 02:41)

Por aqui vento forte, alguma chuva, e relâmpagos a volta da Cova da Beira.
Impressionante o vento, por vezes rajadas fortes.


----------



## dahon (23 Jul 2019 às 02:51)

Por aqui já se vêem relâmpagos a sul.


----------



## Rafa111 (23 Jul 2019 às 02:54)

Aqui o vento está a ficar moderado.
Se bem que pelo radar, a célula da trovoada está a ir diretamente para viseu e vai passar aqui ao lado


----------



## Norther (23 Jul 2019 às 02:55)

E derrepente parou tudo, nem vento, nem chuva, nem relâmpagos , já foi tudo para norte, nem uma para a fotografia


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jul 2019 às 02:56)

dahon disse:


> Por aqui já se vêem relâmpagos a sul.



A sério? Vais fazer-me ir à varanda as 3h da matina?


----------



## Nickname (23 Jul 2019 às 02:56)

Começou a chover de repente, pingas grossas.

19ºC, vento moderado, muitos relâmpagos a Sudeste.


----------



## dahon (23 Jul 2019 às 02:59)

Já chove.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jul 2019 às 02:59)

Pára tudo! Ouvi um ronco longínquo (tenho ouvido de tísica!).


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jul 2019 às 03:00)

Aqui nem uma pinga mas há um ventinho fresco maravilhoso!


----------



## Nickname (23 Jul 2019 às 03:01)

Chuva forte, pingas muito grossas mesmo!!!


----------



## Bajorious (23 Jul 2019 às 03:01)

Desilusão.. Só pingas grossas e um trovão digno de registo. O eixo Penamacor - Sabugal - Guarda é que parece que esteve animado.
Amanhã há mais..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (23 Jul 2019 às 03:02)

Nickname disse:


> Chuva forte, pingas muito grossas mesmo!!!


São mesmo grandes, inicialmente até pensei que fosse granizo.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jul 2019 às 03:03)

dahon disse:


> São mesmo grandes, inicialmente até pensei que fosse granizo.



Também eu!
Fazem uma barulheira tremenda a bater nas clarabóias.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jul 2019 às 03:10)

A Noroeste de Nelas é que está forte, pode ser que se encaminhe para aqui também.







Este 1º round está a acabar!


----------



## dahon (23 Jul 2019 às 03:11)

Continua a aumentar de intensidade a chuva. Que bela carga de água. A trovoada, essa continua a sul mas em aproximação.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jul 2019 às 03:13)

Aqui o vizinho acumulou 5.7mm em 20 minutos, nada mau!

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEUVI6


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jul 2019 às 03:15)

Aqui caíram agora umas pingas.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jul 2019 às 03:17)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Aqui caíram agora umas pingas.



A animação passou 3km a Este, tiveste azar!!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jul 2019 às 03:30)

Nickname disse:


> A animação passou 3km a Este, tiveste azar!!



É o costume!


----------



## dahon (23 Jul 2019 às 03:54)

Que belos relâmpagos a Este. Nada mesmo por cima para poder observar nas calmas.
Fiz alguns videos em camera lenta com o telemóvel, se tiver alguma coisa de jeito depois ponho aqui.


----------



## huguh (23 Jul 2019 às 04:10)

Vai chovendo por aqui
Ouvi um trovão mas muito ao longe 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Jul 2019 às 06:42)

Bom dia, 19,3°C com chuva moderada que acumulou 2,0mm 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jul 2019 às 07:14)

Bom dia

Por aqui também ja choveu mas não dei conta se trovejou... 
Agora esta im nevoeiro cerrado e com 17.1°C


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Jul 2019 às 07:46)

Bom dia, Covilhã 25.9°c ,céu limpo na cidade e mais encoberto para nascente.
Por aqui a trovoada passou cerca das 2h , apercebi- me de 2 trovões e de alguma chuva durante cerca de 10 minutos,  o acumulado na estação do aeródromo foi de 0.8mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 25.9°c
Min 24.7°c
Max 29.4°c cerca das 0h

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 22°c a essa hora
Min horária 22°c às 7h
Max horária 24.7°c às 0h 

Agora para nascente:






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jul 2019 às 11:21)

Fotos espetaculares desta madrugada, tiradas por Manuel Ferreira, na serra da Estrela:











Mais aqui.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jul 2019 às 12:38)

Bom dia, 
Nos últimos dias não deu para vir aqui ao fórum. Mas pronto, aqui vai um resumo dos últimos dias aqui em Penalva do Castelo: 
- Domingo: Foi um dia com alguma neblina, talvez devido ao incêndio na Sertã. Foi um dia quente, com quase 35°C de máxima e uma mínima abaixo dos 15°C, típico de zonas de vale como estas. 
- Ontem: Foi provavelmente o dia mais quente do mês, com uma temperatura máxima que se aproximou dos 40°C e uma mínima, mais uma vez, abaixo dos 20°C. O dia foi muito húmido e, ao longo da tarde, foi possível ver-se a formação de cúmulos de trovoada ao longe. 
- Na passada madrugada, como já se esperava, caiu uma valente trovoada. Ouvi bastantes estrondos que quase estremeceram a casa. Também caíram pingas bem grossas que sujaram o carro, mas não deve ter acumulado nada.    

Faltam mais uns quantos dias de férias. Vamos lá ver o que acontece. E a minha estação lá em casa, felizmente, voltou a transmitir dados!


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jul 2019 às 12:48)

Boas

Aqui pelo Carregal do Sal, abriu por volta das 12h... Céu nublado, não há vento e estão cerca de 25°C


----------



## Nickname (23 Jul 2019 às 13:06)

O fim de noite foi quente e húmido, mínima de *18.5ºC.*

Por agora sigo nos *28.2ºC*, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

Alguns acumulados nas redondezas:
Póvoa de Sobrinhos, Viseu: 6mm
Nelas(ipma): 5.6mm
Carragoso, Viseu: 5.1mm
Travancela, Sátão: 2.5mm


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jul 2019 às 15:51)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Nos últimos dias não deu para vir aqui ao fórum. Mas pronto, aqui vai um resumo dos últimos dias aqui em Penalva do Castelo:
> - Domingo: Foi um dia com alguma neblina, talvez devido ao incêndio na Sertã. Foi um dia quente, com quase 35°C de máxima e uma mínima abaixo dos 15°C, típico de zonas de vale como estas.
> - Ontem: Foi provavelmente o dia mais quente do mês, com uma temperatura máxima que se aproximou dos 40°C e uma mínima, mais uma vez, abaixo dos 20°C. O dia foi muito húmido e, ao longo da tarde, foi possível ver-se a formação de cúmulos de trovoada ao longe.
> ...



Boas férias


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jul 2019 às 16:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boas férias


Obrigado.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2019 às 18:39)

Descida de mais de 10ºC na última hora em Vinhais, de 30 ºC para 19,2 ºC! 6 mm na última hora, 11,9 mm hoje


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jul 2019 às 21:54)

Por estes lados a tarde foi de ceu nublado por nuvens altas... vento moderado durante a tarde... a maxima foi de 27.7°C e a minima de 17.6°C...

Atualmente tudo calmo vento fraco e sigo com 20.4°C


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Jul 2019 às 22:53)

Boa noite, Covilhã 27.1°c , depois de ontem ter sido o dia com temperatura máxima mais elevada do ano (ainda não estão atualizados os dados diarios de ontem na estação do aeródromo portanto ainda não sei qual será o valor)hoje um dia um pouco mais fresco com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 27.1°c
Min 24.7°c
Max 32.7°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 22h com 25.6 °c a essa hora
Min horária 22°c às 7h e às 8h
Max horária 35.2°c às 16h 

Fim de tarde na Covilhã: 











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jul 2019 às 00:29)

Esta tudo calmo, nada se mexe ceu limpo e com 18.9°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Jul 2019 às 07:14)

Bom dia, nevoeiro e 15,7°C, ontem máxima de 30,5°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jul 2019 às 12:34)

Boa tarde.
Aqui amanheceu encoberto limpando por volta das 10h...
Agora no Carregal do Sal não ha vento e estão cerca de 26°C (telemóvel)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jul 2019 às 19:28)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui em Penalva do Castelo, ontem o dia foi de céu limpo, mas ainda com alguma humidade. A temperatura mínima foi bastante baixa, abaixo dos 15°C. A máxima foi próxima de 34°C. 

Já o dia de hoje teve muito menos humidade, com céu limpo e bastante sol. De manhã ainda houve nevoeiro e esteve bastante frio, mas a temperatura rapidamente aqueceu, e esta tarde atingiu os 35°C.   

A partir de amanhã, a temperatura deverá descer bem, mas será apenas durante alguns dias, pelo que dizem as previsões.


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Jul 2019 às 22:34)

Boa noite, Covilhã 26.5°c , dia de céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco .
Ao fim da tarde muito fumo para nascente e sul devido aos fogos, o vento entretanto aumentou de intensidade havendo algumas rajadas moderadas.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 26.5°c
Min 23°c
Max 32.7°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h com 29.3 °c a essa hora
Min horária 18.1°c às 7h
Max horária 35.6°c às 17h 

A nova temperatura máxima deste ano na estação do aeródromo é de 39.1°c registada dia 22 de julho






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jul 2019 às 00:17)

Tarde de ceu limpo e vento fraco a moderado durante a tarde... 
A máxima foi de 30.0°C e a minima de 16.2°C

Atual: céu limpo sem vento e 19.1°C e 
90 % HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Jul 2019 às 06:56)

Bom dia, mais uma manhã de nevoeiro com 17,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jul 2019 às 12:32)

Boas

Por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro que esteve ate as 12h... 
Agora pelo Carregal do Sal ceu nublado sem vento e com cerca de 24°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Jul 2019 às 18:39)

Boa tarde, por Arganil já cai morrinha desde as 17:00

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jul 2019 às 20:35)

Mas que diferença entre esta tarde e ontem!

Ontem esteve tempo bastante quente e a temperatura atingiu os 35°C.
Hoje de manhã esteve céu nublado, mas por volta do meio-dia o céu limpou. Até parecia que ia melhorar o tempo! A temperatura até chegou aos 30°C, mas por pouco tempo.  
Entretanto veio a superfície frontal fria e veio este tempo "outonal", com 18°C registados há pouco no carro e chuvisco fraco.  

PS: Chuva moderada agora.


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Jul 2019 às 21:51)

Boa noite, Covilhã 23.2°c , o dia mais fresco desta semana, com céu parcialmente nublado passando a muito nublado a partir do fim da tarde e vento  fraco. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 23.2°c
Min 20.4°c
Max 30°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h com 21.5 °c e hr de 71%a essa hora .
Min horária 15.3°c às 7h
Max horária 30.6°c às 15h 

Fim de tarde início de noite pela cidade: 





























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Jul 2019 às 22:06)

Está uma noite espectacularmente fresca. Que maravilha!


----------



## Nickname (25 Jul 2019 às 22:14)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Está uma noite espectacularmente fresca. Que maravilha!



Está mesmo uma maravilha, *16.6ºC *por agora e corre uma leve aragem.

Máxima: *27ºC
*
Durante o fim da tarde chegou a chuviscar, mas não acumulou nada.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Jul 2019 às 22:49)

Boa noite, 19,1°C com máxima de 29,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Jul 2019 às 23:46)

Nickname disse:


> Está mesmo uma maravilha, *16.6ºC *por agora e corre uma leve aragem.
> 
> Máxima: *27ºC
> *
> Durante o fim da tarde chegou a chuviscar, mas não acumulou nada.



Até fui buscar uma camisa de manga comprida! Que bom!


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jul 2019 às 00:32)

Boas
Tarde de ceu nublado ficando muito nublado depois do meio da tarde. vento fraco. 
Máximo de 29.9°C minina 16.2°C

Atual: ceu nublado sem vento e com 17.2°C e 83% HR


----------



## Nickname (26 Jul 2019 às 09:58)

*17ºC*
Ambiente agradável e fresco, céu muito nublado

Mínima: *11.2ºC*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Jul 2019 às 11:54)

Adoro 'este' verão. Deve é durar pouco...


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jul 2019 às 12:38)

Boas

Por estes lados esteve nevoeiro ate as 9h.
Agora pelo Carregal de Sal estão cerca de 20°C vento fraco ceu nublado


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Jul 2019 às 19:55)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 23.8°c , dia ameno com céu praticamente limpo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 23.8°c
Min 16.1°c
Max 26.1°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 25.1 °c a essa hora
Min horária 12.8°c às 7h
Max horária 26.9°c às 17h 

Infelizmente hoje a vista para nascente marcada pelo fumo do incêndio de Peroviseu(Fundão)






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (26 Jul 2019 às 20:44)

Ainda mais fresco hoje, sem qualquer hora de calor durante todo o dia 
Máxima: *23.8ºC*


Agora está um vento fresquinho e a temperatura já caiu para os *16.1ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Jul 2019 às 07:28)

Bom dia, está a chuvisvar, 0,2mm até agora e 16,2°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (27 Jul 2019 às 08:13)

*13.6ºC*, chuva fraca nas últimas 2 horas.
Acumulado:* 2.8mm*

Mínima: *12.7ºC*


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Jul 2019 às 08:57)

Bom dia, Covilhã 18.2°c , com céu nublado e a chuviscar mas infelizmente o que mais se sente hoje é o cheiro a terra queimada do incêndio de Peroviseu .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 18.2°c
Min 16.2°c
Max 19.5°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 14°c a essa hora
Min horária 13.5°c às 5h
Max horária 15.7°c às 0h 

Vista para nascente , uma mistura de fumo, nuvens e chuva.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (27 Jul 2019 às 10:52)

Já esteve a chover no Sarzedo, mas agora brilha o sol, com a temperatura a subir para 18°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2019 às 10:55)

Boas

Por aqui também ja choveu, mas continua encoberto. Não há vento e esta fresquinho com 18.5°C


----------



## Nickname (27 Jul 2019 às 11:21)

Céu ainda totalmente encoberto, vai chuviscando, mas sem acumular.
*16.6ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jul 2019 às 11:27)

Bom dia, 
Ontem o dia foi bem fresco. A máxima foi muito mais baixa, e atingiu os 26°C. A mínima, mais uma vez, foi abaixo dos 15°C. Esteve sol e céu limpo durante todo o dia. 
Nesta madrugada e manhã parece que choveu, pois está tudo molhado. Deve ter acumulado algo por aqui. Hoje também está mais frio que nos últimos dias: o carro regista 19°C neste momento. Está céu nublado e algum vento. 

Foi uma ótima semana de férias aqui em Lisei. Próxima paragem: Terras da Caparica.


----------



## Nickname (27 Jul 2019 às 14:05)

*19.2ºC*, céu muito nublado.
Chuviscou durante mais meia-hora por volta das 13h, o acumulado subiu até aos *3mm*


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Jul 2019 às 15:58)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 25.1°c , chuviscou até cerca das 12h com 1.1mm de acumulado na estação do aeródromo  , de tarde com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 25.1°c
Min 16.2°c
Max 25.4°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 15h com 25.7°c a essa hora
Min horária 13.5°c às 5h
Max horária 25.7°c às 15h 

O incêndio de Peroviseu já está extinto , a vista para nascente já mais agradável .








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (27 Jul 2019 às 19:48)

*22ºC*
O Sol lá apareceu agora de tarde, céu pouco nublado, máxima de *22.7ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2019 às 21:35)

Boas

Por aqui, tarde de céu muito nublado, passando a pouco nublado ao longo da tarde. 
praticamente não houve vento. 
mínima de 14.7ºC, maxima de 26.9ºC
atualmente céu praticamente limpo, sem vento e sigo com 18.6ºC  com 88% HR


----------



## Serrano (28 Jul 2019 às 10:14)

19°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Jul 2019 às 10:21)

Bom dia, manhã com nevoeiro, céu limpo agora com 22,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (28 Jul 2019 às 13:36)

*25.1ºC*
Céu praticamente limpo, vento nulo.

Mínima: *11.6ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (28 Jul 2019 às 16:40)

Boas. Céu limpo.
28.4ºC // 21%hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Jul 2019 às 18:47)

Boa tarde, 26,5°C com céu limpo e vento moderado de oeste.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (28 Jul 2019 às 19:13)

*23.4ºC*, vento moderado.
Ainda aqueceu bem, tarde agradável ainda assim, máxima de *29ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jul 2019 às 19:51)

Partilho aqui algumas imagens das férias na região de Viseu. Como foram tiradas com o telemóvel, algumas estão com muito má qualidade. 

Cá vêm elas: 

*Incêndio de Vila de Rei, 20/07 por volta das 16:00: 
*

























*Mangualde e Penalva do Castelo, 21/07:*

















*Viseu e São Pedro do Sul, 22/07: *

















*Caramulo e Trancozelos, 23/07:*

















Para não sobrecarregar esta mensagem, vou publicar mais imagens noutra mensagem...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jul 2019 às 20:12)

*Serra da Estrela, 24/07:*

























Penedono, Castelo Rodrigo e Guarda, 25/07: 













Monsanto, 26/07: 





Formações nebulosas interessantes, 26/07: 













*Pluma de fumo proveniente dos incêndios em Pero Viseu, 26/07: 








*


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jul 2019 às 21:11)

Boas

Por aqui, dia de ceu limpo com vento fraco durante a tarde... 
A minima foi de 15.6°C máximo de 28.1°C

Atualmente ceu limpo vento fraco e com 18.7°C e 71% HR


----------



## Nickname (28 Jul 2019 às 21:30)

Ainda 19ºC, mais quente que nos últimos dias por esta hora.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jul 2019 às 07:03)

Bom dia

Por aqui amanheceu encoberto com chuvisco... Não há vento e estao 15.8°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Jul 2019 às 07:10)

Bom dia, céu nublado e 15,2°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (29 Jul 2019 às 14:36)

*22ºC*
Dia ameno, vento fraco a moderado, céu pouco nublado.
De manhã ainda chuviscou, *0.3mm* acumulados.
Mínima: *12.3ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jul 2019 às 20:10)

Boas

Dia de ceu pouco nublado, o tempo levantou ppr volta das 10h... vento esteve moderado... 
Minina foi de 15.1°C e a máxima de 27.5°C 

Atual ceu limpo vento fraco e com 19.8°C e 65% HR


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Jul 2019 às 20:13)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 22°c , hoje com céu praticamente limpo, o vento de manha esteve fraco mas intensificou-se durante a tarde, infelizmente por aqui mais um dia  marcado pelos incêndios .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 22°c
Min 17.2°c
Max 25.1°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 25°c a essa hora
Min horária 13°c às 6h
Max horária 27.3°c às 17h 






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (29 Jul 2019 às 20:14)

Noite bem fresca a caminho, apenas* 17.7ºC* por agora.

Máxima: *23.2ºC
*
Várzea da Serra, no Norte do distrito, já nos 13.9ºC, depois duma máxima bem fresquinha de 17.7ºC.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ITAROUCA3


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2019 às 21:11)

Boas...já de volta ao interior quente ...parece que o fresco veio atrás de mim ,muito bom lá fora,boa brisa a passar ,com 19.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Jul 2019 às 22:00)

Boa noite, 16,7°C com capacete na Serra do Açor, algumas nuvens de manhã depois céu mais aberto durante a tarde.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Jul 2019 às 07:19)

Bom dia, sigo com 8,5°C  e céu praticamente limpo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Jul 2019 às 08:14)

Mínima de* 9ºC*, fresco mas ainda assim nada de especial comparado com outras aqui da zona.

Algumas mínimas interessantes:

Várzea da Serra, Tarouca 6.7ºC
Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira 6.9ºC
São João do Monte, Tondela 7.3ºC
Pinhanços, Seia 7.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2019 às 17:16)

Boas ...hoje mais quente  em relação a ontem...sol bem quente ,céu limpo e algum vento,com 30.1ºC,já lá vão alguns dias que não uma temperatura destas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2019 às 18:53)

Boas ...sol ainda ...vento seco e ,com 29.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2019 às 20:44)

Boas...já com melhor ambiente na rua ,brisa já a correr ,com 25.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jul 2019 às 21:00)

Boas

Dia de sol com nevoa sobre o rio nas primeiras horas... houve também algum vento... 
A minima foi baixinha de 11.3°C e a máxima foi de 28.7°C

Atualmente ceu limpo vento fraquinho e com 19.3°C  e 64% HR


----------



## Nickname (30 Jul 2019 às 21:37)

*18.3ºC *por agora, o fim de tarde foi bem ventoso.
A máxima foi quente mas ainda suportável e até agradável, *28.1ºC

*
São João do Monte já vai nos 12ºC, impressionante como a temperatura cai por lá mal o Sol se põe, estava nos 20.9ºC há menos de hora e meia.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOJOO1


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Jul 2019 às 22:15)

Boa noite, dia agradável com algumas nuvens altas durante a tarde e agora, também vento moderado, 18,0°C com máxima de 28,0°C e mínima de 7,9°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2019 às 22:20)

Nickname disse:


> *18.3ºC *por agora, o fim de tarde foi bem ventoso.
> A máxima foi quente mas ainda suportável e até agradável, *28.1ºC
> 
> *
> ...



Tenho acompanhado também os registos da estação, bem interessantes diga-se. 
A localização da mesma explica tudo




Se repares há um ganho de humidade relativamente rápido, tipico de locais de forte inversão térmica como é o caso.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2019 às 22:52)

Boas...vento de NNW a varrer a zona...boa noite para arejar a casa ,com 21.5ºC.

Dados de hohe 14.3ºC / 30.1ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Jul 2019 às 06:42)

Bom dia, 9,3°C com nuvens altas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jul 2019 às 07:11)

Bom dia
Por aqui ceu nublado por nuvens altas sem vento e com 12.4°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2019 às 14:14)

Boas ...hora ai está o gajo atacar hoje ...nuvens altas e abafado ,com 31.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2019 às 16:30)

Boas ...nublado e abafado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2019 às 17:51)

Boas ...melhor sensação na rua ...já vai correndo algum vento ...máxima prevista era de 34ªC ...desta vez ficou longe ,com 30.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2019 às 20:42)

Boas...muito fraco a descer temperatura ,ainda com 27.4ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jul 2019 às 21:11)

Boas 

Por estes lados o dia foi nublado ppr nuvens altas, praticamente não houve vento por aqui... 
A minima foi se 12.1°C e a máxima de 29.8°C 

Atualmente ceu nublado sem vento e agradável na rua com 22.4°C e 57% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2019 às 21:49)

Boas...proximos  dias são de inferno durante o dia ,ainda com 25.4ºC  e brisa fraca.

Dados de hoje 19.1ºC / 32.2ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Jul 2019 às 21:53)

Boa noite, tem sido uma semana com dias amenos com máximas próximas dos 30°c e noites frescas.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 25.5°c
Min 18.9°c
Max 29.1°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h com 26.7°c a essa hora
Min horária 15°c às 5h
Max horária 30.3°c às 17h 


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Ago 2019 às 06:32)

Bom dia, céu limpo com 9,7°C, máxima de ontem 30,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------

